

Bootcamp, an open-source enterprise social network - vitorfs
https://github.com/vitorfs/bootcamp

======
mindcrime
Disclaimer: I'm the founder of a startup that builds/maintains a competing
project.

That said: Awesome, always enjoy seeing more projects in this space. I'd enjoy
looking at what interop support this project has, and maybe look at doing an
interop "bake off" with some other open source social networking projects one
day.

------
vitorfs
actually the link trybootcamp.vitorfs.com is just to try out the application,
so people can see it running

it is meant to be used on the company network, setting ALLOWED_SIGNUP_DOMAIN =
['@example.com']

the idea is to make our developer team to interact more

------
dingdingdang
Go, go, go! And then make it 100% distributed via torrent like app (okay, last
step may appear bit involved but I'm sure someone can bend
torrent/bitcoin/namecoin/whatever enough to make it happen!)

~~~
im_dario
It already exists: meet Vole (made in Go) [http://vole.cc/](http://vole.cc/)

------
akx
Mmm, any reason you're not using Django's class-based views (or
[http://django-vanilla-views.org/](http://django-vanilla-views.org/)) for
DRYer code?

~~~
gsands
There's a debate over whether or not class-based views are a good idea to use.
Discussion here: [http://lukeplant.me.uk/blog/posts/djangos-cbvs-were-a-
mistak...](http://lukeplant.me.uk/blog/posts/djangos-cbvs-were-a-mistake/)

------
ngokevin
I'd add images of what it looks like. So far, I don't know what it looks like
since I don't see anything on the README, and the landing page is just a plain
sign up form.

~~~
vitorfs
yup! i will do that! for now, the link you found on the github repository is
just for test purpose, so feel free to create an random account with a fake
email account just to try it out :)

------
AVTizzle
Kind of a tangent... but I'm actually having a lot of fun using it as a
pseudonymous social network/feed.

------
Aldo_MX
I would add OAuth authentication to it, but by far it fits my needs.

------
romanovcode
What does it mean: " _Enterprise_ social network"?

~~~
callahad
Probably something like Yammer, but for your own intranet.

~~~
vitorfs
yup!

~~~
webmaven
So, none of the features that mindcrime mentioned upthread?

~~~
mindcrime
To be fair, our definition isn't necessarily _the_ definition either. And
there are degrees of "enterpriseyness*. We, at Fogbeam, try to distinguish
products by really emphasizing the integration aspect. But a tool without all
those features could absolutely still be a useful tool, depending on the
situation.

We're angling towards really large organizations with our offering - the kinds
of companies that are using BPM / Workflow engines, a SOA architecture,
LDAP/AD, etc. But many firms, especially smaller ones, might not want or need
those integrations.

~~~
webmaven
#1 and #3 came to mind for me immediately, even before I read your comment.
Although SSO integration is displacing LDAP/AD.

And smaller firms generally view 'Enterprise' solutions as bloated consulting-
ware, so if that's their market, they need to work on their messaging.

------
luuio
do you pipe all the data to /dev/null? I don't see any databases mentioned in
the technology stack

~~~
vitorfs
oh! i have to update the readme ;)

actually as i used django framework (which is database agnostic), on my
development env i use sqlite3 and on production im using postgresql

so you can pretty much use any database that django supports.

in fact, for a large scale usage postgresql would not be enough... but for
using inside a company intranet, with a few users i think it is alright for
now

~~~
vertex-four
> for a large scale usage postgresql would not be enough

What sort of large scale are you talking about? Why would Postgres not be
enough? What would be, and which features make it better for use with your
project?

~~~
vitorfs
hm im not so sure. but if we plan to use a single to instance of bootcamp, and
companies can use it as a service, signing up their companies and using a
single infra, that would be thousands of networks on the same database maybe a
nosql db would be better? i am not really an database expert to make this sort
of analysis hehe.. never really worked with huge amount of data, like twitter
and facebook for example

i mean, im not so sure if a relational database would be the best option

~~~
jhorey
I would imagine something like Cassandra scaling better (both on the reads &
writes), but I'd suspect you'd have to change your data model quite a bit to
see those benefits. If you're interested in this line of inquiry, shoot me an
email 'jlh' @ 'opencore.io'.

